# does spools of unused fishing line go bad?



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

just curious. i still have one of the 1st spools of spiderwire ever made.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I would imagine that it would, but I have no experience with braid. At the end of the year, I throw out any of my unused line and repurchase new spools the beginning of the next year, but maybe I'm a little on the safe side.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

well if tony was my driver i would throw out all my fishing gear!!!


----------



## jkloos (Sep 15, 2005)

As long as it is not stored in direct sunlight it's fine. I just pulled out 5 year old 8 pound fluoro and have not had any breaks all summer. Braid I would assume is even more resistant to aging.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Braid will last forever. "Dyneema" is very similar to kevlar, so it will be OK for a long, long time.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

I keep all my line in the drawer in the refrigerator, have not had any problems with line that I have had for years.


----------

